# New Savage Edge / Axis in 22-250!



## El Gato Loco

Ok, i'm breaking our number one rule by not posting any pictures but it's late and it's a basic rifle anyway.

I went to Cabelas tonight and picked up the $249 Savage Edge in 22-250 (on sale). Nothing fancy, no AccuTrigger or AccuStock.

My goal was to get into a new predator gun that can reach out and touch something, without destroying pelts. Will this do it? I don't know yet...

Can anyone recommend a good scope for it that won't break the bank? I'm a fan of big time magnification... I like to be able to put the bullet exactly where I want it - even at distance.

Any and all thoughts on the 22-250 for predator hunting are welcome. Really hoping to fall in love with this round so I can get into reloading it.


----------



## ebbs

What's your "Won't break the bank limit?"


----------



## El Gato Loco

ebbs said:


> What's your "Won't break the bank limit?"


Like $200... yea i know, probably wont even work. I thought I still had a coyote special in black waiting for me. I totally forgot that I had sold it on ebay.


----------



## ebbs

Chris Miller said:


> Like $200... yea i know, probably wont even work. I thought I still had a coyote special in black waiting for me. I totally forgot that I had sold it on ebay.


Check SWFA.com. You can pick up a 4-12x Leupold Rifleman for $219 or a new Redfield with the same magnification for $209. Either is going to be as good or better as your Nikons. Or you could take Rowdy's advice and give the Sightron's a chance.


----------



## hassell

Yes I agree with ebbs on the above, thats a real good price on the Leupold.


----------



## bar-d

You're gonna like the 22-250. I have had mine for about 30 years. Don't shoot it enough but then, I don't shoot enough any more, period. Great price on a quality rifle, like them Savages.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Chris go to Manventure outpost.com. Check out the Sightron SII 4.514x50. I think they are 320.00. Then they give you a 5% discount off a 30.00 purchase or more. Sightron has a 50.00 rebate for the SII scopes and 75.00 on the Big Sky scopes( these are pricy). I love this scope. The Clearity is Great and maintains zero real well. I liked it so much i put it on the 243 as well. Have this on my R-15. Sorry no Circles though. Freight and all I think it will be 258.00 after rebate. Now if you have to have circles I have a barely used Nikon Coyote Special Camo 3-9x40mm with Circles and all papers to your door 175.00.I dont feel I will need it.


----------



## On a call

If it were me I would lean towards the Rifleman in the 3-9x50 ( I like the larger optics ) or the 4-12x40.

Good luck Chris.


----------



## youngdon

www.manventureoutpost.com Here's the link.


----------



## coyotehunter243

Let's us know how it shoots I'd like to have one and have heard they're pretty accurate.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Hey Chris opticsplanet ,swfa and 4scopes all stock the sightron if you want to compare prices as well.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Alright... follow-up post is up:

http://www.predatortalk.com/general...-22-250-w-sightron-sii-scope-range-today.html


----------



## ebbs

Chris Miller said:


> Alright... follow-up post is up:
> 
> http://www.predatortalk.com/general...-22-250-w-sightron-sii-scope-range-today.html


WOOT! It's the real deal.


----------



## bar-d

Nice shootin Chris. I am really liking the looks of all these Axis rifles you guys are coming up with. May have to look at one a little closer. (As if I need it.)


----------



## showmeyote

Bar-d, nothing wrong with a good investment!


----------



## youngdon

Geez don't start with that kind of thinking Bar-d or there'll be a glut of firearms on the market.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

ya need air to breath, guns are wants nothin wrong with wants. I always wants more LOL


----------



## El Gato Loco

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> ya need air to breath, guns are wants nothin wrong with wants. I always wants more LOL


A want today, could become a necessity tomorrow. I am OK with calling them investments. They sure as heck hold their value better than the US dollar!!!


----------



## bar-d

youngdon said:


> Geez don't start with that kind of thinking Bar-d or there'll be a glut of firearms on the market.


There is kind of a glut at my house!


----------



## poe

I made a couple small changes to my 40gr VMax loads and I am now shooting half inch or or sometimes less 4 shot groups at 100 yards. Not bad for a 300 dollar rifle and a 100 scope.


----------



## bones44

How are the triggers on these rigs guys ? I own a .17 HMR and .22 WMR by Savage with the accutrigger and love that. Been looking into the Edge/Axxis or whatever they call it this week. Thanks, Tom


----------



## youngdon

It's no accutrigger, but is not overly heavy (i've seen worse), or creepy. Check ebbs' review on his site www.hausofguns.com


----------



## bones44

Thanks !! Didn't even think about checking there first. I also own a Ruger 77 Mkii in 22-250 and absolutely hate the trigger. After buying the savages I hate it even more. LOL


----------



## ebbs

bones44 said:


> Thanks !! Didn't even think about checking there first. I also own a Ruger 77 Mkii in 22-250 and absolutely hate the trigger. After buying the savages I hate it even more. LOL


Hey Tom, if you're in love with and have your heart set on the AccuTrigger you may be disappointed. But as a plain jane hunting rig, I think the triggers on these are fantastic. ZERO creep, short pull, and a clean break at 5 lbs-ish. I had no problem printing Sub MOA groups at 100 yards with my 243 Axis using factory ammo.


----------



## youngdon

bones44 said:


> Thanks !! Didn't even think about checking there first. I also own a Ruger 77 Mkii in 22-250 and absolutely hate the trigger. After buying the savages I hate it even more. LOL


I think Timney makes a trigger to help that MKII out.


----------



## bones44

Thanks guys. I was just looking at the Timney triggers online yesterday. May just have to try that out. I'm still going to look into the Axis in a different caliber. Can never have too many guns . I appreciate the help and really enjoy your site ebbs. Keep those reviews comin !!


----------



## youngdon

What caliber would you look at bones ?


----------



## ebbs

bones44 said:


> Thanks guys. I was just looking at the Timney triggers online yesterday. May just have to try that out. I'm still going to look into the Axis in a different caliber. Can never have too many guns . I appreciate the help and really enjoy your site ebbs. Keep those reviews comin !!


Thanks for the bump, Tom. I'll be sure to keep at it. Easy to do since it's so much fun!


----------



## bones44

youngdon said:


> What caliber would you look at bones ?


 I'm thinking .243. Nice versatile round. The .204 rounds haven't been getting good reviews as far as dropping the dogs. I believe in being humane as possible. Who knows. I hate when I get money burning a hole in my pocket......


----------



## bones44

ebbs said:


> Thanks for the bump, Tom. I'll be sure to keep at it. Easy to do since it's so much fun!


 I think it's great when folks succeed. Regular working guys like us can always use extra help whenever. On the plus side it's great to meet with like minded guys on this site who are friendly and helpful. I'm just a carpenter and not a technical kind of guy, especially when it comes to guns. Keep up the good work !! Tom


----------



## youngdon

bones44 said:


> I'm thinking .243. Nice versatile round. The .204 rounds haven't been getting good reviews as far as dropping the dogs. I believe in being humane as possible. Who knows. I hate when I get money burning a hole in my pocket......


.243 is a good choice for dogs and deer for sure. The .204 is great for dogs and the smaller critters. On the money problem I think i can help you out there, send it to me and I will extinguish the flame and send you the remainder.... really it works.


----------



## bones44




----------



## youngdon

Honest...... I swear........


----------



## bones44

No way pal, I tried to get you and the wife to adopt me and you wanted me to pay........ Actually that is a good antidote.


----------



## youngdon

Well see if you had payed and we would have adopted you I could be buying YOU that rifle !!


----------

